
"Tongue in cheek" icons for your web app in progress - zach
http://blog.caboo.se/articles/2007/3/29/tongue-in-cheek-goes-to-1-1
======
bootload
There must be a bit of latent demand for _cute_ or whimsical icons or
cartoons. I remember back a while I saw an on-line _'wanted'_ advert for blog
cartoonist. So I'm not surprised ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/213561726/>

If you are, please read the about how Hugh MacLeods' "gaping void ", is used
as an attention grabber for marketing other products ~
<http://www.gapingvoid.com/Moveable_Type/archives/002670.html>

